# What is this thing called?



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Do you know what these things are called? I'd like to do a web search to see different kinds for some design ideas, but I don't know what they are called.

Thanks in advance, -SW


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

corbel?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Corbel came to mind with me too so I googled it and it looks like a match.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

SW,

I started, some time ago, a wood and woodworking glossary that was designed EXACTLY to answer questions like yours. For what it's worth here it is.

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_glossary.htm

I say "for what it's worth" because the utility of using it to look up something you don't know the name of has decreased considerably from my original intention because there are just so %&$^#% MANY terms that the thing is now huge. It DOES provide a central place to find such things, but it's now up over 2700 terms with well over 600 illustrations, so it's a bit much to wade through when you don't know the name you're looking for.

You WOULD have found corbel but it would have taken a while.

Paul


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Aha! Thanks, everyone. 

That's quite an extensive glossary, Paul. I see what you mean; It works great when you hear a term and want to know what it means, but is more difficult when it's the other way around.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I built a desk for my wife with corbels on it and she calls them "gizmos".


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

I was thinking Gusset but that doesn't seem to match phinds glossary. Oh Well.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

I like "Gismo"..... or "Thingie". Corbel is so over-used.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

gregL said:


> I built a desk for my wife with corbels on it and she calls them "gizmos".





Willie T said:


> I like "Gismo"..... or "Thingie". Corbel is so over-used.


Haha.. My grandfather calls everything "outfit."

"Grab that outfit over there, and use one of those outfits to make it match that other outfit..."


----------



## gjhzyy (Oct 18, 2009)

It is interesting.


----------



## sankofa (May 2, 2009)

ScottyB said:


> I was thinking Gusset but that doesn't seem to match phinds glossary. Oh Well.


If it was a metal table Id call them gussets also.


----------



## Jacktoo (Oct 8, 2009)

I call them corbels. But some call them brackets.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

I like the classic :watchamajiggers" :yes:


----------



## Woodcutterron (Nov 21, 2009)

Heck, I've built entire pieces for folks that I didn't know what they were called, heheh.


----------

